# Fixing low spot in lawn



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys I'm having some problems with settling around my front porch. 

When I first moved in the downspout was directing water in the wrong place and caused the problem but I am unsure what I can do to fix it. I would rather not remove the grass if I don't need to. 
Can I add new top soil over the grass or is that's going to just make a mess?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Hey guys I'm having some problems with settling around my front porch.
> 
> When I first moved in the downspout was directing water in the wrong place and caused the problem but I am unsure what I can do to fix it. I would rather not remove the grass if I don't need to.
> Can I add new top soil over the grass or is that's going to just make a mess?
> ...


You can add soil over the top, but it's best to break up the grass some first. I've done it both ways, and the only climate it really makes a difference is where you have droughts or fungus problems.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

While you could easily add soil over the top like mentioned above - why not rent a sod cutter, roll it up, add the soil and roll it back down. I would also slightly mound it so that when it settles some you wont have the same issue. Just make sure you have everything drain away from the house


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

What I used to do is add sand over the grass. Enough to let the grass blades show thru. The sand works its way into the soil and lifts the valleys up.


----------



## markandrews (Sep 6, 2015)

gowings said:


> What I used to do is add sand over the grass. Enough to let the grass blades show thru. The sand works its way into the soil and lifts the valleys up.


This is exactly what I've done as well, with good results.


----------



## handymanhenry (Sep 30, 2015)

*keep us posted*

Show us an updated pic when you get it fixed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't hold your breath. Nothing is happening till spring now. To much else to do 


builddaley.com


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

I would remove the grass with a sod cutter, shovel some fresh dirt in there, put the sod back on, water liberally and be on my way. Doesn't have to take long.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

markandrews said:


> This is exactly what I've done as well, with good results.



I know a few landscapers that carry a container of sand and seed just like at the golf course for sanding divots. They infill spots here and there, over time they have a nice flat lawn.


----------



## dmcarnes (Dec 13, 2015)

Had an old property with a mess of a lawn, mixed sand and top soil and it did a good job of leveling out and letting the grass grow through. Also, square point shovel works just as well as a sod cutter for a small area like that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I put top soil on an area in my lawn that kept sinking where a tree used to be. As the grass grew through it I kept adding more until I had it even. Worked like a charm.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I put top soil on an area in my lawn that kept sinking where a tree used to be. As the grass grew through it I kept adding more until I had it even. Worked like a charm.


I'm surprised that doesn't kill the grass, learn something new everyday:blink:


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I put top soil on an area in my lawn that kept sinking where a tree used to be. As the grass grew through it I kept adding more until I had it even. Worked like a charm.


I didn't know fake grass could grow! Or was this at a different house?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> I didn't know fake grass could grow! Or was this at a different house?


My front yard is real.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My front yard is real.


Oh right.


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Hey guys I'm having some problems with settling around my front porch.
> 
> When I first moved in the downspout was directing water in the wrong place and caused the problem but I am unsure what I can do to fix it. I would rather not remove the grass if I don't need to.
> Can I add new top soil over the grass or is that's going to just make a mess?
> ...


Seriously. Put some dirt there to get a nice grade. Plant some grass seed. Move on. Gads. 

Are you serious?


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Hey guys I'm having some problems with settling around my front porch.
> 
> When I first moved in the downspout was directing water in the wrong place and caused the problem but I am unsure what I can do to fix it. I would rather not remove the grass if I don't need to.
> Can I add new top soil over the grass or is that's going to just make a mess?
> ...


... almost forgot. If your downspout is "directing water in the wrong pace", then direct it to the right place. 

Hope this helps. 

Peace.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

nailomatic said:


> Seriously. Put some dirt there to get a nice grade. Plant some grass seed. Move on. Gads.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?



Really you just needed to come in here and post that. 

Are you serious? 


builddaley.com


----------

